# ID



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Are these Chicken of the Woods?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Yes sir lataporus sulfurous


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

jg010682 said:


> Yes sir lataporus sulfurous


Yep, just tried them for the first time in my 64 years. They're good, taste like chicken. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

No problem


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

jg010682 said:


> No problem


Could you tell me what this is?


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

goshawk75 said:


> Could you tell me what this is?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Not sure on that one i will have to look through my books but it probably not eddible


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

jg010682 said:


> Not sure on that one i will have to look through my books but it probably not eddible


Yeah, I didn't try it, left it in the woods. Thanks.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

goshawk75 said:


> View attachment 40936
> View attachment 40937


@goshawk75 Compare to *Leucoagaricus americanus *(_reddening lepiota)._


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @goshawk75 Compare to *Leucoagaricus americanus *(_reddening lepiota)._


Looks like a pretty close match. Thanks for the reply.


----------

